
Google says controversial AI voice calling system will identify itself to humans - mindgam3
https://www.theverge.com/2018/5/10/17342414/google-duplex-ai-assistant-voice-calling-identify-itself-update
======
alonmower
Seems like backpedalling based on the outcry, would have been a very obvious
thing to disclose during the presentation

